# What is the lowest any band tunes to?



## Æxitosus (Apr 22, 2009)

I know Meshuggah tunes 8 strings down 1/2 step, which is an F. But has any other band out there jumped that hurdle and went straight to an octave below normal guitar tuning?

Just wondering...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Variant uses something really low, and Bulb recorded a short clip in something else incredibly low, not very helpful but i tried


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

Tuned to low E

Ignite The Ibex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


I think Steph Carpenter mentioned something about messing around with low D, thats like 2 steps below meshuggah i think


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

M.A.N. tuned to drop C an octave down im pretty sure  Good band 

on an 11 string.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 22, 2009)

Does Meshuggah use C# for Spasm iirc?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Tuned to low E
> 
> Ignite The Ibex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> ...



the lowest note they play on that one track is F, are you sure they're tuned to E?

on Spasm Meshuggah are either tuned to A1 or A#1, which is definitely the lowest tuning I've ever heard.

on Glints Collide they are in E2.

they also use D2 at 3:23 in their remix of Rammstein's 'Benzin', which in my opinion is as far as you can go without it sounding like a horrible mess.

there are people who have lower tunings, like Behold the Arctopus, but they're playing basses. Sunn O))) tune their 6 stringers to E2, which is just insane


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2009)

^
You're numbering scheme is not correct, E2 is standard six string guitar E, E1 is standard four string bass E. 

Spasm is in Bb0, that's the lowest I know of, but that song is a one-off. 

I've got A0 working to my liking and will likely have a few tunes to that once I figure out a bass solution (I insist on having a bass track an octave below the guitar), other than that, there's at least one song we're working on in D1 and will probably be others.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 22, 2009)

Strapping Young Lad did a song on Alien tuned to low E


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> You're numbering scheme is not correct, E2 is standard six string guitar E, E1 is standard four string bass E.
> 
> Spasm is in Bb0, that's the lowest I know of, but that song is a one-off.
> ...



my numbering system is spot on, unless Guitar Pro is wrong.


----------



## Harry (Apr 22, 2009)

IIRC E0 is the lowest note in the frequency series that still has a fundamental that the human ear can hear, although because of overtones, there are lots of possibilities to tune even lower


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

I've looked into this further and it appears that in the USA E2 is standard tuning, whereas on Guitar Pro 4 (which is French) E3 is standard tuning and everything is built around that, which makes me wonder whether it's a) if USA and Europe have difference in measure, such as the 'billion' difference or b) if my Guitar Pro is just all messed up


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the lowest note they play on that one track is F, are you sure they're tuned to E?



Pretty sure

Quite possibly he didnt play the low E 

Anyway wasnt there some video of some dude playing in open C an octave down on an 8 string Steph Carpenter?


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2009)

drmosh said:


> Strapping Young Lad did a song on Alien tuned to low E



 'Possessions', the low part during the break in the middle... bass is in E0, unlike Meshuggah with the unison bass.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I've looked into this further and it appears that in the USA E2 is standard tuning, whereas on Guitar Pro 4 (which is French) E3 is standard tuning and everything is built around that, which makes me wonder whether it's a) if USA and Europe have difference in measure, such as the 'billion' difference or b) if my Guitar Pro is just all messed up



I'm just going off what I've seen most guitarists (on the rare case they use the numbering conventions) and what the extend range bass community uses. 



Harry said:


> IIRC E0 is the lowest note in the frequency series that still has a fundamental that the human ear can hear, although because of overtones, there are lots of possibilities to tune even lower



While the psychoacustic effect is part of it, that's not necessarily true as the standard is held a what a human ear can 'decipher' which correlates to understanding speech and such at that frequency... simple fundamental waveforms are easier to decipher. Each individual is going to have a different limit at either end of the spectrum as well.


----------



## MTech (Apr 22, 2009)

I would say whatever band uses Knuckle Basses since this is what they offer...
A 4th down from a standard 5 string (F#, B, E, A, D)
A whole step down from that (E [21Hz], A, D, G, C).
"[FONT=Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]The ability to reach E below low E and beyond puts serious demands on most traditional equipment. The full octave down puts the low E at just above 20Hz." ~Explore and inquire - Knuckle Guitar Works
[/FONT]


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 22, 2009)

SAMO - new video THE TRIP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

That is all.

I think Sunn O))) is just drop A though? At least that's what I've read numerous times.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 22, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Does Meshuggah use C# for Spasm iirc?



I think it was actually B. An octave below the B on a 7 string. But yeah, that's the lowest I've ever heard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a question about this "E1", "E2", etc business. Are the numbers just to indicate the octave?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I have a question about this "E1", "E2", etc business. Are the numbers just to indicate the octave?



yep 

Guitar Pro is telling me one thing, Wikipedia is telling me another... which to believe?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2009)

The lowest I know of anyone on a standard scale 7 is Drop G.


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep
> 
> Guitar Pro is telling me one thing, Wikipedia is telling me another... which to believe?



Well, from my experiences with Guitar Pro, I definately would rather trust something else


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep
> 
> Guitar Pro is telling me one thing, Wikipedia is telling me another... which to believe?



wikipedia, CLEARLY...  (sometimes i dunno about that site )


----------



## sakeido (Apr 22, 2009)

A guy on here named Tiger tuned pretty damn low for his Iechine stuff.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't recall the name, but I think there was a band that tuned down to... I want to say G an octave below the G that's just above the lowest note on a typical 8-string. I remember almost nothing about them except that they tuned insanely low, their strings looked like bridge cables, and I think their music was pretty neat IIRC.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

well damn


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 22, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I can't recall the name, but I think there was a band that tuned down to... I want to say G an octave below the G that's just above the lowest note on a typical 8-string. I remember almost nothing about them except that they tuned insanely low, their strings looked like bridge cables, and I think their music was pretty neat IIRC.



The band I mentioned on the last page definately sounds something like that. The guitarist's strings are all wound and the bass is so low you can't hear the notes, just the strings rattling on the frets  their music is still very good, I don't like the new song though. It seems like the guitarist fired everyone else from the band and went into an even more chaotic direction with the music.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> The band I mentioned on the last page definately sounds something like that. The guitarist's strings are all wound and the bass is so low you can't hear the notes, just the strings rattling on the frets  their music is still very good, I don't like the new song though. It seems like the guitarist fired everyone else from the band and went into an even more chaotic direction with the music.



Yeah, that may or may not be them. I thought they had a longer name and used 7-strings, but my memory of it is so fuzzy that that may very well be them.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Apr 22, 2009)

I know certain bands in low C# but can't recall the name

also interlock went lower than meshuggah, ain't them?


----------



## Adam (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my numbering system is spot on, unless Guitar Pro is wrong.



Guitar Pro is wrong, their C8 is a C7 on the piano.

To OP, The Nielsen-Goodman project tunes to C#0 and C0 for the bass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Adam said:


> Guitar Pro is wrong, their C8 is a C7 on the piano.



yeah I thought as much. I've been a loyal user of Guitar Pro for 6 years now and all this time it has been deceiving me


----------



## Adam (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah I thought as much. I've been a loyal user of Guitar Pro for 6 years now and all this time it has been deceiving me



I first figured it out when I realized the guitars low E was E2 and when I tried to configure the tuning on guitar pro I ended up with a 6 string bass

Heres a chart I've always found helpful:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep
> 
> Guitar Pro is telling me one thing, Wikipedia is telling me another... which to believe?



Guitar pro has been wrong about stupid things on several occasions for me. I rarely rely on what it tells me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 22, 2009)

Lowest i've heard a band record with and sound good? A. Or a couple of exceptions, G.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2009)

sakeido said:


> A guy on here named Tiger tuned pretty damn low for his Iechine stuff.



Yea my bass is 'suboctave' or whatever the hippest way of calling it is. An octave below an octave below a standard guitar's E, my guitars are an octave below standard. Ive been tuning that low for the last 7 or 8 years just because I was tuning a whole step down before that. It's fully functional if you go lower, I use D sometimes. Its all about range.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Lowest i've heard a band record with and sound good? A. Or a couple of exceptions, G.



not a Meshuggah fan?


----------



## Luuk (Apr 22, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> I think it was actually B. An octave below the B on a 7 string. But yeah, that's the lowest I've ever heard.



It's a Bb i think. Three bass guitars on the 'first' recording of nothing (sound like a cool songtitle ).


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not a Meshuggah fan?



We do exist.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> We do exist.



but I... but I... I didn't think you did!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

^ 

... different strokes


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 22, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> We do exist.



Really?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2009)

Spasm is Bb btw.


----------



## Meldville (Apr 22, 2009)

On our 1929 debut album, I tuned to Lb. When we hit the first note, we triggered the Great Depression.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 22, 2009)

Meldville said:


> On our 1929 debut album, I tuned to Lb. When we hit the first note, we triggered the Great Depression.


  that was hilarious


----------



## synrgy (Apr 22, 2009)

Meldville said:


> On our 1929 debut album, I tuned to Lb. When we hit the first note, we triggered the Great Depression.


 


that's way funnier than the stupid half assed joke I was about to attempt about tuning to Q#...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 22, 2009)

Meldville said:


> On our 1929 debut album, I tuned to Lb. When we hit the first note, we triggered the Great Depression.



 Beautiful!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not a Meshuggah fan?



Only up to Chaosphere. Everything after that sounds like fart. IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Only up to Chaosphere. Everything after that sounds like fart. IMO.



that's fair enough.

quick question: how come your rep is super-red?

I wonder about that every time I see you post


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 22, 2009)

I remember when Mortician were tuning to G on 6 strings way back  I can't think of any band that was going that low around that time, hell, I think Meshuggah were probably still using just 7 strings in Bb or A or whatever their earlier shit was in. Now you have people tuning like 3 octaves down


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's fair enough.
> 
> quick question: how come your rep is super-red?
> 
> I wonder about that every time I see you post



Because of all the pure evil and hate.


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 22, 2009)

My band recorded a demo in Eb. Nothing particularly wrong with it but we have since decided to go back to F


----------



## hairychris (Apr 22, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> SAMO - new video THE TRIP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> That is all.
> 
> I think Sunn O))) is just drop A though? At least that's what I've read numerous times.



Ab standard IIRC. Although _which_ Ab I have no idea...


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 22, 2009)

C# Octave 00 Those pesky sub-contra bass players!


hairychris said:


> Ab standard IIRC. Although _which_ Ab I have no idea...


SUNN O))) tunes to drop A (AEADF#B) on their Les Pauls.


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2009)

^You mean C#0. My Conklin + SIT .195 will do that. The *lowest* I know of is Garry Goodman was experimenting around with E00eek and G#00 on a couple of his basses, but has settled on C#0 as the lowest practical note he can use. Yves Carbonne's latest Jerzy Drozd bottoms at B00. I've talked with Skip (Knuckle Guitar Works) about building me something to accommodate an A00 or even G00 but my money situation isn't the best right now and I've put the idea on hold.



Konfyouzd said:


> I have a question about this "E1", "E2", etc business. Are the numbers just to indicate the octave?



 And they change between B and C, not G# and A. This can be a tad confusing.


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> SAMO - new video THE TRIP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> That is all.
> 
> I think Sunn O))) is just drop A though? At least that's what I've read numerous times.


 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 22, 2009)

Australian defunct band Pre Shurnk had 2 bass players. No guitars. 

Does that count?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Australian defunct band Pre Shurnk had 2 bass players. No guitars.
> 
> Does that count?



Only if they tune ridiculously low compared to where a bass is usually tuned, otherwise I'd have mentioned Shrum already (though actually, I think most of the bands brought up have their guitars tuned lower than Shrum's basses anyway).


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Australian defunct band Pre Shurnk had 2 bass players. No guitars.
> 
> Does that count?



WHOA! I remember them!

Blast from the past


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 22, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^You mean C#0. My Conklin + SIT .195 will do that. The *lowest* I know of is Garry Goodman was experimenting around with E00eek and G#00 on a couple of his basses, but has settled on C#0 as the lowest practical note he can use. Yves Carbonne's latest Jerzy Drozd bottoms at B00. I've talked with Skip (Knuckle Guitar Works) about building me something to accommodate an A00 or even G00 but my money situation isn't the best right now and I've put the idea on hold.


 Woops. Honestly this sub-contra thing is dumb. People have a hard time hearing a low b, much less a low F#. People are just going low for the sake of going low.


TomAwesome said:


> Only if they tune ridiculously low compared to where a bass is usually tuned, otherwise I'd have mentioned Shrum already (though actually, I think most of the bands brought up have their guitars tuned lower than Shrum's basses anyway).


Shrum is 2 or 3 bassists and no guitarists.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

Define "people"?


Low B (normal low b now low low b) on a 7 string is quite audible i find


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wait, people tune to low b (bass low b) on a 7 string? Why?


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2009)

Cop Shoot Cop simply had two bassists (no guitars) in the rhythm section:


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Wait, people tune to low b (bass low b) on a 7 string? Why?





-Nolly- said:


> SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!



Bulb played in that tuning in this little snippet


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 22, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Bulb played in that tuning in this little snippet


I'm not impressed.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 22, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I'm not impressed.



Why? Because it's not "true metal"?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont think the point was for him to impress anybody, he probably just wanted to fuck around with an awesome guitar


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 22, 2009)

Anybody know where those drums came from on bulbs stuff? what program is that (if its a program...im using ezdrummer and its nothing like that...that sounded sick.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I'm not impressed.



I think he did just to see if it was possible, not to impress anyone.

Edit- I think he used an 8 string for this though


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2009)

> Anybody know where those drums came from on bulbs stuff? what program is that (if its a program...im using ezdrummer and its nothing like that...that sounded sick.



He uses S2.0 I believe, but I don't know if he subs in anything. I use S2.0, but I sub in different kicks and snares. Also, keep in mind that the S2.0 samples are dry as a nun's whatzit, and benefit form a healthy amount of compression, reverb, etc.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 22, 2009)

is that superior drummer? and is that a plugin like ez?

sorry to be off topic again, but this bulb guy is sick!! fuck me in the beard...i think i might have shit myself on unleash the pwnies...dog gamn!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 22, 2009)

This guy.

It _*IS*_ a bass, but it's tuned to C#00.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 22, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Why? Because it's not "true metal"?



Or just cause it was too low and sounded too flubby to work in the context of an actual song?


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Or just cause it was too low and sounded too flubby to work in the context of an actual song?



What constitutes too low and flubby for an "actual song"? Because, as this thread has shown, there's plenty of bands that tune incredibly low.

Also, I guess it's good it's just for an experiment and not an actual song.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2009)

Well i dunno about you guys, but the other day i heard a band playing in - get this - _Drop D_!! How fucking _insane_ is that!! Its like... death metal tuning or something


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 23, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> What constitutes too low and flubby for an "actual song"? Because, as this thread has shown, there's plenty of bands that tune incredibly low.
> 
> Also, I guess it's good it's just for an experiment and not an actual song.



Tone may be in the 'ear of the beholder' or what-have-you, but like i said earlier, i havent heard anything that sounds good below G or A, aside from one or two bands (SYL and Divine Heresy, f.ex). So i dont really see the thread as a valid indicator of low tuning bands that _sound good_(opinion alert). 
Point i'm making is that it doesnt matter how metal or not it is, or whatever, its just beyond the limits of what the guitar as it is designed sounds good for. Once again, this is my opinion and all so take that how you will.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Well i dunno about you guys, but the other day i heard a band playing in - get this - _Drop D_!! How fucking _insane_ is that!! Its like... death metal tuning or something


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


>


 
I know! How fucking crazy is that! Its like, lower than standard!!


----------



## Variant (Apr 23, 2009)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1473832 said:


> This guy.
> 
> It _*IS*_ a bass, but it's tuned to C#00.



 Jauqo's low string is C#0... 17.32 hZ (S.I.T. .195 on a normal scale), same a Garry Goodman uses. Trust me, I've taken mine down to C#0 with the same string, you aren't going much lower than that without a bigger string and/or longer scale, certainly not C#00. 

Frequencies of Musical Notes

Yves Carbonne tunes to B00, a whole step below that, which in his case is a .250 gauge custom LaBella string. The bass I was/am planning with Skip would have a 39.55" scale and a ~.270 to achieve A00 / G00. 

Yves Carbonne Jerzy Drozd Legend XII extended range bass



chaosxcomplex said:


> is that superior drummer? and is that a plugin like ez?
> 
> sorry to be off topic again, but this bulb guy is sick!! fuck me in the beard...i think i might have shit myself on unleash the pwnies...dog gamn!



It's the basically newest version of Tooktrack's Drumkit From Hell (Thomas Hakke's multisampled kit), and requires an arranger (within your DAW or a stand-alone like EZ) to send the MIDI data too. I use FL Studio personally. And yes, Bulb rules, he's our hero.  Go to his Soundclick and download _*everything*_, its all pretty good, even his electonica. I prefer his old stuff, and Jake-era demos, but its all good.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry I got the octave wrong, but it's still stupid low.








also


Raoul Duke said:


>




Christopher Llyod FTMFW!!


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I just had some fun doing different tunings and this is how it was and how it is now :

Open C (E C G C G C)
Drop B Standard (B F# D A E B)
B tuned to 5th's (C G D A E B)
Open ??? (C G D G D A)

I used the same intervals as Open C (4th, 5th, 7th, 5th, 7th) and applied it to the current top string (C) and its so fucking brutal


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Tone may be in the 'ear of the beholder' or what-have-you, but like i said earlier, i havent heard anything that sounds good below G or A, aside from one or two bands (SYL and Divine Heresy, f.ex). So i dont really see the thread as a valid indicator of low tuning bands that _sound good_(opinion alert).
> Point i'm making is that it doesnt matter how metal or not it is, or whatever, its just beyond the limits of what the guitar as it is designed sounds good for. Once again, this is my opinion and all so take that how you will.



I do agree, for the most part. I guess I should have qualified my original statement more. This is the second post I've run across by that guy and both have basically just been to pop into a thread and trash talk something. The first involved a couple of bands not being for "true metal heads." My original post was a bit more detailed and insulting toward him. I decided to let a cooler head prevail and maybe it made what I was trying to say unclear.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Tone may be in the 'ear of the beholder' or what-have-you, but like i said earlier, i havent heard anything that sounds good below G or A, aside from one or two bands (SYL and Divine Heresy, f.ex). So i dont really see the thread as a valid indicator of low tuning bands that _sound good_(opinion alert).
> Point i'm making is that it doesnt matter how metal or not it is, or whatever, its just beyond the limits of what the guitar as it is designed sounds good for. Once again, this is my opinion and all so take that how you will.



Disclaimer: I'm a li'l drunky, so you may or may not want to disregard my opinions right now.

Yeah, guitars most definitely weren't originally designed to go this low, but it's been over half a century since the inception of the electric guitar, and things have changed a lot since then. The instruments have changed a lot, and so has the music that is being made with them. If Leo Fender circa the mid to late '50s saw what people like, for example, Mike Sherman are doing with guitars these days, he'd shit himself, die, and not live long enough to leave Fender and found G&L. Then what would Jerry Cantrell play, huh? Huh??? Point being, guitars and guitar gear can pretty much handle that kind of tuning these days. The main issue with whether or not it sounds good lies primarily in what the artists who have these instruments are doing with them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ good post.


----------



## Harry (Apr 23, 2009)

"he'd shit himself, die, and not live long enough to leave Fender and found G&L. Then what would Jerry Cantrell play, huh? Huh???"


But hilariousness aside, what Tomawesome said is spot on (IMO)


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2009)

^ +1

Great post Tom


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn, I never get a good response like that when I post sober.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Maybe its a sign 















... just kidding.. cos we all know that liver disease is nothing to laugh about. And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, G.I. Joe wants some fuckin' whiskey.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've looked into this further and it appears that in the USA E2 is standard tuning, whereas on Guitar Pro 4 (which is French) E3 is standard tuning and everything is built around that, which makes me wonder whether it's a) if USA and Europe have difference in measure, such as the 'billion' difference or b) if my Guitar Pro is just all messed up



I haven't read through the whole thread, which means someone probably clarified the issue already - but you're right, European and American systems are different


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, which means someone probably clarified the issue already - but you're right, European and American systems are different



so I wasn't wrong after all, hurrah!

I'm going to eat a baguette to celebrate.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Tone may be in the 'ear of the beholder' or what-have-you, but like i said earlier, i havent heard anything that sounds good below G or A, aside from one or two bands (SYL and Divine Heresy, f.ex). So i dont really see the thread as a valid indicator of low tuning bands that _sound good_(opinion alert).
> Point i'm making is that it doesnt matter how metal or not it is, or whatever, its just beyond the limits of what the guitar as it is designed sounds good for. Once again, this is my opinion and all so take that how you will.



I agree.

Some might flame me but I think tuning too low, like, lower than a 5-string bass to be "dah brootalz" is kinda like a short-dick syndrome. This is totally my opinion. But I see no benefit on "oh mah gawds I tuned this shat to G#-1, it sawnds brootalz yo". I mean, I like Meshuggah and some of the 8 string experiments. But some stuff is just overkill. I would never go lower than Ab but I have nothing against people tuning to F, it&#180;s an experiment. But when they want to tune to Zb minor -0 or whatever note that only whales can hear I fear that it&#180;s some kind of compensation for something lacking, or anything like that. 

Sure, this IS extended range forum and I&#180;m an extended range player. But I prefer the really lower stuff on my 5 string bass. It&#180;s just on opinion, don&#180;t flame me.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 23, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> We do exist.


 
I will kill you...somehow over the internet


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 23, 2009)

Æxitosus;1475184 said:


> I will kill you...somehow over the internet


While I do like Meshuggah I don´t hail them as the second coming of Jesus like almost everyone does on the interwebs. Nor Nevermore...

Scar Symmetry owns both!! There, I said it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> While I do like Meshuggah I don´t hail them as the second coming of Jesus like almost everyone does on the interwebs. Nor Nevermore...
> 
> Scar Symmetry owns both!! There, I said it!



why thankyou


----------



## MTech (Apr 23, 2009)

Variant said:


> Yves Carbonne tunes to B00, a whole step below that, which in his case is a .250 gauge custom LaBella string. The bass I was/am planning with Skip would have a 39.55" scale and a ~.270 to achieve A00 / G00.
> 
> Yves Carbonne Jerzy Drozd Legend XII extended range bass



I got to hold one of those 270 gauge bass string at the LaBella factory last month and it's like a whip. Not only was it heavy it felt like you could beat somebody to death with it.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 23, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> While I do like Meshuggah I don´t hail them as the second coming of Jesus like almost everyone does on the interwebs. Nor Nevermore...
> 
> Scar Symmetry owns both!! There, I said it!



I dont like Nevermore, no. 

I've never heard Scar Symmetry before, but if they are supposedly better than (the almighty) Meshuggah, I gotta check them out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

Æxitosus;1475383 said:


> I dont like Nevermore, no.
> 
> I've never heard Scar Symmetry before, but if they are supposedly better than (the almighty) Meshuggah, I gotta check them out



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...coming-scar-symmetry-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...coming-scar-symmetry-appreciation-thread.html




NIFTY!!

any specific place to start with them?


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 25, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> I agree.
> 
> Some might flame me but I think tuning too low, like, lower than a 5-string bass to be "dah brootalz" is kinda like a short-dick syndrome. This is totally my opinion. But I see no benefit on "oh mah gawds I tuned this shat to G#-1, it sawnds brootalz yo". I mean, I like Meshuggah and some of the 8 string experiments. But some stuff is just overkill. I would never go lower than Ab but I have nothing against people tuning to F, it´s an experiment. But when they want to tune to Zb minor -0 or whatever note that only whales can hear I fear that it´s some kind of compensation for something lacking, or anything like that.
> 
> Sure, this IS extended range forum and I´m an extended range player. But I prefer the really lower stuff on my 5 string bass. It´s just on opinion, don´t flame me.



You should take a listen to Jauqo IIIX and Yves Carbonne - they each play within a whole step of one another and they tune to C# (17.32 Hz) and B (15.43 Hz) respectively. You need not have extraordinary playback gear to decipher what they're doing.

I am experimenting with string design myself these days and have been less than impressed with much of anything larger than .200. I have a 5 string currently tuned an octave beneath a grand piano (.265 on a 39.55" scale length - 13.75 Hz), and while it registers on my li'l ol' Korg tuner for the sake of pitch and intonation I haven't been able to amplify it properly. Once I can I'll let you know if it works.



Æxitosus;1471931 said:


> I know Meshuggah tunes 8 strings down 1/2 step, which is an F. But has any other band out there jumped that hurdle and went straight to an octave below normal guitar tuning?
> 
> Just wondering...



FWIW - this has been happening since the early 1960's with the Bass VI (which really is a guitar) and Danelectro's Tic Tac bass. They mostly doubled bass parts, but....


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2009)

MTech said:


> I got to hold one of those 270 gauge bass string at the LaBella factory last month and it's like a whip. Not only was it heavy it felt like you could beat somebody to death with it.



Man i can believe that.. even the 80" on my guitar felt like a bridge cable when i was playing chords  A _270" string_ would feel like a god damn weapon...


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 26, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Man i can believe that.. even the 80" on my guitar felt like a bridge cable when i was playing chords  A _270" string_ would feel like a god damn weapon...



Looks and sounds like one too;


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2009)

Æxitosus;1475417 said:


> NIFTY!!
> 
> any specific place to start with them?



all 3 albums are pretty consistant, but I'd say their latest album Holographic Universe is their best offering


----------



## Dan (Apr 26, 2009)

When I have bowel problems i often write music using the brown note whilst i am on the toilet to aid the passing of difficult stools....


----------



## derris (Feb 21, 2013)

pretty sure A Memoria Brooded play in E and D sub-octave. their ep is a free download from their fb.

http://www.facebook.com/AMemoriaBrooded


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 21, 2013)

We tune to Ab0 in Carthage (2:11)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 21, 2013)

Where is Noyan? He tunes pretty damn low on his 9-strings for Nyn and Carthage.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh shit, nevermind bro. I didn't see the final page before I posted!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 21, 2013)

HI NOYAN!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a bass string that just kind of flops around where the high E would be on my 8.

It's less a note and more a sound.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 21, 2013)

guys this thread is 4 years old


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 21, 2013)

^That, but what the hell.


abandonist said:


> I have a bass string that just kind of flops around where the high E would be on my 8.
> 
> It's less a note and more a sound.


I remember a Youtube video of a band that did exactly this. The lowest string was tuned to something stupid low and basically just there for the sake of making a giant boomy low noise. Can't remember who the fuck it was or I'd post it.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 22, 2013)

Probably Floor or Torche - which is kind of the same thing.


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 22, 2013)

Since Wings of Obsidian mentioned my solo project NYN, also tuned to Ab0


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 22, 2013)

Ion Dissonance tuned their 8-strings to D# on their last album 'Crused' and made it sound really good. Usually, tunings below F don't sound good to me.



NaYoN said:


>



Haha, that Ab0 sounds so not useful to me. It just kinda farts. 

No offense.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 22, 2013)

"For when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you.&#8221;


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 22, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> We tune to Ab0 in Carthage (2:11)




My question is, what the hell is the bassist playing behind that Ab0 and how is he tuned?...


----------



## aturaya (Feb 22, 2013)

He's probably playing the same Ab0. The bass in Danza + Glass Cloud is an octave below, and Josh Travis also hits B0 or B1 or whatever it is on his 9 string. Listen to this. Brutal as fuck.

https://soundcloud.com/josh_danza/me-test_1_9_clip


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 22, 2013)

shitsøn;3427153 said:


> Ion Dissonance tuned their 8-strings to D# on their last album 'Crused' and made it sound really good.


I think Dissipate tune to D# as well:


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 22, 2013)

shitsøn;3427153 said:


> Ion Dissonance tuned their 8-strings to D# on their last album 'Crused' and made it sound really good. Usually, tunings below F don't sound good to me.
> 
> 
> Haha, that Ab0 sounds so not useful to me. It just kinda farts.
> ...



My production isn't the best  Better strings, better setup and better production, and it sounds way better now


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ab0? Haha good lord


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2013)

My band's new material is D#. Bermuda has a song tuned to C#.

(3:59)


----------



## groph (Feb 22, 2013)

In my old troll band Feculent Urethral Discharge I tuned my guitar so the strings drooped off the neck. We pretended to be a deathgrind band. We almost accidentally burned down a fire hall and we're permanently banned from the city's all ages venue.

I played guitar with my shoe, and was like 15 at the time.


----------



## groph (Feb 22, 2013)

Harry said:


> IIRC E0 is the lowest note in the frequency series that still has a fundamental that the human ear can hear, although because of overtones, there are lots of possibilities to tune even lower



Then we must endeavor to tune so low that the highest audible overtone is E0.

I imagine the scale length will be measured in kilometers and the string itself would weigh several thousand tons and be made from pure beryllium, which is apparently the most resonant metal, and the record will have to be produced in a studio equipped with a seismograph.

/djent


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 22, 2013)

didnt a guy here build something that was basically a 2x4, a tuner and a bridge piece that he tuned down stupid low? i remember he called it the Marianas Bench lol


----------

